# Knitting machine



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

Sorry to bother all of you on a Sunday, but I have a chance to buy this machine(at nowhere near the price listed). It is new in the box. Is this a useful machine? I really can't find anything in the internet. I would be making scarves, blankets, and maybe someday venture into a sweater. Thanks!

http://newlondon.craigslist.org/clt/4514376766.html


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Have you checked Ebay? I have seen them listed for 49-69. I've never used one, so I'm no help to you there but I have seen those custom 160 or custom 180 machines around for a lot less than 100.00.


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

I've offered $20 for it. I will have to do a checked bag fee of $25 as we are visiting family, so I would be in it for $45. I don't want to buy it though if it will be too complicated to use or useless for some other reason. I probably won't get it if it doesn't have the manual, as I haven't been able to track down a manual online.


----------



## Goldielocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks like my mom's "knittin kitten" from the mid 1960's. It will knit but no tension masts which means you hold up the yarn.
I am a retired knitting machine dealer. Sold brother.knitking and passap machines.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, they posted it 26 days ago, so obviously it's not a hot seller. You could drop by their trailer and poke around a bit, make a pile of stuff that you are interested in and put that somewhere in the middle of the pile. Not the first thing you add to the pile, but somewhere near the last. Sort of a "oh, my elderly neighbor might be interested in this and it's her birthday next week" sort of thing. Then offer something for the whole pile. If you get chummy with the seller, frequently they will let things go for less. However, these folks seem to be trying to sell things as a business and to make money, not to get rid of stuff. They posted it in "collectibles" and called it "rare" so it might be difficult to get them to part with it at a reasonable price. They seem to think it's valuable. But it's also got a really limited amount of folks who may want it. If you could somehow convey to the seller that there aren't a lot of folks who would want one or mention you saw one on eBay for $40 but they wouldn't be able to ship it to you in time for your neighbor's birthday or some such, etc. A dialog like that might get the seller interested in making a sale. Then, instead of them haggling over the price, they will be more interested in making the sale itself, instead of the sale at a specified price. Bartering and horse trading is a fine art form. Act vaguely interested, be buying it for someone else and have an option to replace it if you can't get that particular one. Something like, "well, I could print out a picture of the one on eBay and give that to her on her birthday and tell her it's in the mail" and then pretend to walk away and the seller should drop the price at that point. Either that, or they are really clueless.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It is going to be *heavy.* Someone gave me one, ended up getting rid of it. Difficult to manage. If you are a collector, go for it. If you area a beginner, I would pass it up and get something more modern.


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks for the comments. In the end, they weren't going to sell it for $20. Thanks for,the suggestion to go for something more modern.


----------

